# Question about rockwell...



## ElectricianJ (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey guys, I am sorry if this is in the wrong thread, but i have been applying to different automation companies (for a technician or programmer position) and I have been trying to find some way to apply to Rockwell automation, but the only jobs i can find for them are all engineering jobs... anybody know where i can go to send my resume and search job openings(technician openings) for them?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

ElectricianJ said:


> Hey guys, I am sorry if this is in the wrong thread, but i have been applying to different automation companies (for a technician or programmer position) and I have been trying to find some way to apply to Rockwell automation, but the only jobs i can find for them are all engineering jobs... anybody know where i can go to send my resume and search job openings(technician openings) for them?


Services is about the only group that might hire someone with no Engineering degree, but otherwise there are very few "Technician" positions. Every open position is listed in the "careers" website. Did you find that?

http://www.rockwellautomation.com/rockwellautomation/about-us/careers/overview.page

You can also look up offices in areas you want to work at and call in to speak to the CSM Manager about any upcoming field service positions, sometimes they have some advance knowledge of someone leaving.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Does it have to be Rockwell?

Would you mind Siemens on your shirt?  :no: :laughing:

http://www.usa.siemens.com/en/jobs_careers/us_jobs.htm


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> Does it have to be Rockwell? Would you mind Siemens on your shirt?  :no: :laughing: http://www.usa.siemens.com/en/jobs_careers/us_jobs.htm


10 years ago I was at their facility for some training. 
The instructors were trying to teach basic DMM use to the new hires. They claimed that 90% of their new service techs were useless jelly brains. 
They may have paid good but I'm glad I didn't take the offer they made me.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

LARMGUY said:


> Would you mind Siemens on your shirt?  :no: :laughing:


 Lol.


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

I've found that the actual engineering degree to be somewhat irrelevant for service positions, what most company's care about is if you can perform. If you know your theory well, and can troubleshoot you'll do well. They do like to see verifiable experience, and schooling. I would suggest sending your resume to various head hunters, and look to forums such as "linked-in".


----------



## Zana (Jul 25, 2014)

Wirenuting said:


> 10 years ago I was at their facility for some training.
> The instructors were trying to teach basic DMM use to the new hires. They claimed that 90% of their new service techs were useless jelly brains.
> They may have paid good but I'm glad I didn't take the offer they made me.


As someone who has to deal with those techs on a daily basis, I agree with the instructors.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

We work with a lot of mobile electronics. The techs for those products aren't much better. One guy at our company had to explain to them how to redesign their own electronics properly so it wouldn't short itself out on the outputs.

Usually when we talk to them, we get responses like "are you sure the power is connected? Are you getting the correct voltage supply? Have you turned on the power?"...jelly brains!


----------

